

Fixing Homebrew for OS X 10.10 Yosemite - jcvangent
http://jcvangent.com/fixing-homebrew-os-x-10-10-yosemite/

======
lclemente
Homebrew already fixed that, you can just do a git pull in /usr/local.

~~~
jcvangent
Ah that might work too indeed, tried doing a homebrew update and that did not
work, so fixed it like this and that worked too :-)

------
edgarvaldes
It's really nice to see this in the very first paragraph:

"Homebrew, for those who don’t know it is “the missing package manager for OS
X” and really saves a lot of time and trouble trying to install software on
your mac system."

------
martinp
Seems to be down. Google Cache:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:TfWANJ...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:TfWANJ3rWYMJ:jcvangent.com/fixing-
homebrew-os-x-10-10-yosemite/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk)

~~~
eknkc
Even this takes ages to load, quick summary from article:

    
    
      Open the file brew.rb using the following command: vi /usr/local/Library/brew.rb
      Change the first line from: #!/System/Library/Frameworks/Ruby.framework/Versions/1.8/usr/bin/ruby -W0 to #!/System/Library/Frameworks/Ruby.framework/Versions/Current/usr/bin/ruby -W0
      Save and exit brew.rb

------
Udo
Heh, this comes hours after I resorted to reinstalling brew from scratch
(which works, too).

Does anyone know why they hardcoded the location of the interpreter like that?

------
notduncansmith
I just set it to /usr/bin/env ruby and it worked without having to do a git
commit.

------
Kjeldahl
Yeah, I'm seeing issues with gcc failing to compile for x86_64 as well, for
various packages. Whether this is 10.10 or Xcode 6 beta I have no idea yet
(fwiw, I have both Xcode 5 and 6 installed).

------
bherms
Anyone else having issues with gcc though? Whenever I try to install new
rubies w/ RVM, gcc46 is attempted to dl and brew freaks out.

